# Check out this one!!!!!!!!!



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I caught this guy sleeping in a corn stubble feild at 11:30 am this morning about 3/4 of a mile of the road. Stalked to about 220 yds. and never let him wake up.


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

Big guy, plus it has nice thick fur!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice yote! Is it just me, or does that thing look huge!?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a pretty big yote.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

For you guys that like all the details, here's the whole story. I left work fo a lunch breack at 11:00am today. I wanted to see how white it looked out in the country since the last little bit of snow we got. We don't have vey much here right now. I get about 4 miles out of town and start glassing the hill sides and would'nt you know it, I spot this yote sleeping right out in the middle of this section. I drive about a mile away to put my boots and whites on only to discover I don't have my boots in the truck. Ihave to drive back to town and get my boots and head back out. When I get back, he still sleeping. I was able to use the lay of the land to get with 250 yds and the belly crawled for about 30 yds until I got to a nice patch of snow to set up for the shot. The yote was bedded just below the top of a small hill, in the sun and out of the light south wind. I thought about trying to call him but if he would of stood up, he would have been skylined and I perfer not to take that shot so I took him while he was sleeping. He never knew what hit him.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I weigh him when I got home from work today. 43 lbs. my biggest!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy!! Thats huge!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Good Job DodSlayer!

Just by chance this morning I glanced through the MN Regs handbook and noticed on page 40 they mentioned 42 Lbs being the record. I just went to confirm I read it correctly and Yup, you just got the state record...

Who knows how good the records are kept, but either way that is a dandy!

To me, stalking them is about as much fun as calling them.

Keep Slayen um. :beer:

YoteSlapper


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Is 42 lbs really the record? I wonder how I could get this one offically weighed? I shoot one a fews years back that weigh 37 when I shoot it and a week later when it was frozen solid it only weigh 34. I'm going to re-weigh mine again tomorrow.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Ya, check out 2008 MN Hunting regs handbook on page 40.

Like I said, who knows how much is documented on sizes of unprotected animals. But I would see if you can get it weighed on a certified scale.

Heck that picture of your yote and your mug might be on the cover of next years handbook. :lol:

If you don't get some kind of prize, I'll bet most of us on here would buy you a beer just for the heck of it.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats a biggun! I was told that back when MI had a bounty on coyotes my dad brought in a huge yote to the DNR for the bounty and they sent it in to do some genetics work because of its size and it turns out it was part domestic dog and thats why it was so huge. Wish I remembered how much they told me it weighed but I think it was in the mid to upper 40's.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Holey shat!! Get ahold of whoever you need to and get that animal recorded!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

NIce Terry, Nice! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work that is a huge dog!!! Let us know what happens with the record thing. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I was surprised too when I read that about the record. I killed a coyote a few years back that was 52lbs. It may have been crossed up with a dog though. It had a very unique color.

I can't find any pics of that one right now but here's another shot of a coyote that went 46lbs. He's with a couple of regular sized foxes for comparison.










here's a pic of a normal coyote with a couple of foxes for comparison.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

coyote or wolf? lol those are huge coyotes


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

That is an awsome yote. He is giant.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Offical weight today on a certified scale: 41 lbs. 5 oz. Not a record but still my biggest!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Close enough for me!
I owe you a beer.

I go through Hutch once a week or so. When's happy hour?
My treat. :beer:

YoteSlapper


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yoteslapper, you don't have to buy me a beer for shooting that coyote, but I don't have a problem having a beer with a fellow predator hunter and sharing a few stories. PM me and let me know the next time your coming through Hutch and I will try to work it into my schedule.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I will do that...

YoteSpapper


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I finally found a picture of that 52lb coyote.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are all big sum biches!!!!


----------

